# How do I show all now posts?



## metalfiend666 (Jun 9, 2006)

I know there's the "new posts" button in the top menu, but it always cuts off at 100 threads now. How do I view every updated thread?

Edit: Please excuse the spelling error in the thread title. Doh!


----------



## bostjan (Jun 9, 2006)

Check the site more frequentyly 

But seriously, Chris, maybe you could expand it to hold 150?


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2006)

100 is the max for new posts, because with 1000+ members, storing counts higher than that for people who login and don't come back isn't worth it.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 11, 2006)

So in essence, check in more often & quit your bitchin'.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Jun 11, 2006)

true. chris cant you delete accounts that have 2 posts and havent been used for a year? its not like there is a sign up fee..


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2006)

Some people register, lose interest, and come back. I don't care about extra accounts. Also, you can't see off-topic if you aren't logged in. Some people register to lurk. I have no issues with that either.

So yeah, I could, but I'm not going to.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Jun 11, 2006)

your just too nice a guy chris


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 12, 2006)

Chris said:


> 100 is the max for new posts, because with 1000+ members, storing counts higher than that for people who login and don't come back isn't worth it.


 
Fair point.



Shannon said:


> So in essence, check in more often & quit your bitchin'.


 
I check as often as I can, but there's not much I can do about checking the forum during the 7 hours I actually get to sleep.


----------

